# My Polish cuties-Pictures 10/30



## seminole wind

Are on the way from Meyer Hatchery. Hopefully tomorrow , fingers crossed. I got my set up washed and put together (brooder).


----------



## robin416

So Winter is on it's way. I guess having the peeps in Fl will make things easier and just a tad brighter being little top hats.


----------



## seminole wind

I picked them up at noon. All are fine and a nice size and active. Pics later.
Robin I think I got the last 6 Polish chicks in all the hatcheries. They were the only ones for sale. 

The post office made me show ID, sign, and print my address. They said they want to make sure I'm not a chick thief. Such concern! (cough cough).


----------



## robin416

Well, I was going to scold you for now cute chick pics but you took the wind out of my sales on that one.

I'm surprised they even had any at all considering how late in the season it is. 

Sounds like they're implementing new protocols make certain stuff gets to the intended owner.


----------



## seminole wind

I found that with online nurseries (plants) as well. They're all healthy very active chicks who ate all the grow gel!!! They were sitting in the middle of a nest in a nice sized box; 24 hrs. I like Meyer. It doesn't mean anything to me about season. I can even set them up outside with a heat lamp if I wanted (which I can't). 

I have 3 white crested blue. One has no black spots on her nose, one has a left side nose spot and one has both sides nose spot. 

I think I'll name the first one Gladys after my first grand aunt. All the relatives would drop in on my grandparents on the weekends in the summer when I was 6 yrs old. (Relatives from College Point NY and gparents out in the country). Like a swarm of grandparent brothers and sisters and families. No one even talked about who likes who. After a few beers, come corn on the cob and lobster, everybody liked everybody. Aunt Gladys was not particularly liked that much, but she brought us kids Baba Ruth candy bars, so I liked her! My Gma had chickens at that time. My Gpa and some of his relatives were alcoholics and they are a lot of fun to kids, LOL. 

GrUncle Teddy had this long cage with a little animal house at the end and he said he had a mongoose. But when any of us kids stuck a stick in the little house, a squirrel tail would fly out of the back and hit the person right in the head! 

He had a fake eye and one night his house got robbed and they took his glass eye. The thief returned it in the mailbox the next night. So hen#2 can be Teddy. Then I had a grUncle that looked like the twin of Gpa, but was Gma's brother, and his name will go to hen #3- they called him Pink.


----------



## robin416

For whatever reason I just assumed they quit hatching after the Spring/Summer sales. Think about it, most want their birds early so they have eggs or meat by Fall. But then there's us. We want them as lawn ornaments.

Word association works. You won't forget their names now will you?


----------



## chickenqueen

Alright,I got chick company!!!That's hilarious that you are naming them after your relatives.Now every time you see one you're gonna think of that relative.I was politically correct and gave mine gender neutral names().I've had roosters named Mabel and Blanche.


----------



## seminole wind

Oh brother, CQ. Mabel and Blanche??? I remember when our goose named Elliot became Ellie.

You have a good point about name connections. I have 3 more to name. But can't name them until I can tell them apart.


----------



## chickenqueen

I got a Buttercup,Peanut,Trooper and Rowdy.I think the first two are boys.Buttercup and Rowdy have those feathers off their knee,I forget what they're called but I never liked them.They ALL jumped out this morning,even the little one.My babies are growing up..


----------



## Nm156

Pictures.............................?????????


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

We went to an open farm day on Saturday and they had silkies, first time I seen them in real life. How cute they are! Youngest went right up to them and said, Mommy we need these! They had all kinds there, I walked around and talked to each of them. One lady just looked at me like I had lost my mind..Then my youngest gave me a hug and said don't be sad mommy....so sweet..


----------



## SonoranChick

How are the little ones doing? Can't wait for some pics


----------



## seminole wind

Really bad pics. Need sunlight.


----------



## chickenqueen

Love those poofs!!!Too cute!!!


----------



## SonoranChick

I've never seen them as chicks, they are so adorable. I always wondered what their crazy "hairstyle" looked like when they're young. The little poof on top is so fun!


----------



## seminole wind

Wait til they start growing feathers! I had a saggy towel one jumped on trying to escape. One was also stuck behind the box I had the water on. Hub heard them loud and rescued them.

Hopefully in another 2 weeks I can move them into a big cage in the garage.


----------



## chickenstricken

Awww man! Polish are just so adorable at any stage in life! I tried several times, but as I mentioned in another post, we got some pretty big haws around here, and the Polish are always the first ones to go. 
They are one of the most gorgeous and hilarious breeds, though. I think I might try again for some in the near future. The black and white ones are my absolute favorites, with that big white puff of feathers on their head. Does anyone have the golden laces ones? They are to die for pretty. 
As for names, I name my coops and then the crowd inside matches that. So Hen-warts has a Harry Pecker, Fred and George, Albus Scramledore, Henmione, Muggles, Cho Hen and Fleur. 
But I like the idea of keeping the names in the family


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

chickenstricken said:


> Awww man! Polish are just so adorable at any stage in life! I tried several times, but as I mentioned in another post, we got some pretty big haws around here, and the Polish are always the first ones to go.
> They are one of the most gorgeous and hilarious breeds, though. I think I might try again for some in the near future. The black and white ones are my absolute favorites, with that big white puff of feathers on their head. Does anyone have the golden laces ones? They are to die for pretty.
> As for names, I name my coops and then the crowd inside matches that. So Hen-warts has a Harry Pecker, Fred and George, Albus Scramledore, Henmione, Muggles, Cho Hen and Fleur.
> But I like the idea of keeping the names in the family


Love the Harry Potter theme!! I'll share with my oldest, she'll get a kick out of the names!! Love those babies!!


----------



## seminole wind

The one in my avatar, Princess fluffy britches, is 9 years old.


----------



## Maryellen

Omg they are soooo adorable


----------



## SonoranChick

Question on this awesome breed...for those of you who raise or have raised them in a mixed flock, do you find that they are more picked on or bullied due to their funky unique look? I want to get some in the future, but I do like to keep different breeds together and wouldn't want any drama or feather pulling.


----------



## seminole wind

Polish need their bangs cut. I do find they get bullied even with their own. I also has a lot to do with the personality of the others. My first flock was 5 Polish, 3 silkies , 3 Jersey giants and 1 Buff Orp that did really well together. A few years later I had a different mix and the Polish hid all day, so I split them up. Now I have 6 different groups and not liking it when I just wanted 1.

My Polish and silkies have always gotten along well.


----------



## seminole wind

My chicks have become taller and do need to be moved.


----------



## Maryellen

Those chicks are sooo pretty. I think polish chicks are THE cutest baby chick breed


----------



## seminole wind

me too! Hubs went in the spare room this morning and one was sitting on the edge of the Rubbermaid tub/brooder. Time to figure out what to put them in next.... I wish I would have had another week to leave them where they are.


----------



## SonoranChick

We ended up getting one of those big canvas puppy corrals from amazon...the chicks just kept outgrowing box after box, and some were kind of flying, so after week two we put the bedding down and in they went! It was awesome, I could not recommend a better product for raising chicks. (Do NOT use a heat lamp with this due to flammability). The top and sides zip open and the bottom has a plastic liner. It was about $25 and is absolutely reusable...very easy to clean and store....I sound like a puppy corral sales person over here lol.


----------



## Maryellen

I used something like that, it had a canvas netting cover that zipped on.


----------



## seminole wind

I still have some cages of all sizes in the shed and found the right one. I had to disinfect it with my Virkon, and they are in it now. I don't want to move them outside as long as possible while they build their Marek's antibodies.


----------



## Maryellen

We need new pics of them please


----------



## seminole wind

I was thinking the same thing! I hope to get some good pics today. Almost 2 weeks old.


----------



## seminole wind

Finally got some nicer pics.


----------



## Maryellen

Omg. Those little crazy crests!!!! They are sooooo adorable omg


----------



## seminole wind

I can't wait for the chicks to move outside. It's an almost no-maintenance situation. It's a rabbit hutch with wire floor, the chicks get a cardboard box with shavings and a heat lamp to sleep, otherwise everything else falls on to a tray covered with chux. I want to wait one more week so that they're 4 weeks old before they are exposed to the outside world.


----------



## Maryellen

Instead of a heat lamp have you thought about an eco warmer? Much safer, no red glow ,and chicks like them.much better


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm trying to figure out what I'm going to do with my chicks.It got cold and they're on day 3 with no heat source but it's 74 in my house.I've never had chicks this late and the nursery is out because the geese fouled it up.They're just 6 weeks and too little to turn loose.This is why I don't get chicks after June.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Can you take them out for short periods during the day to get them acclimated to your temps. Do it it a little longer each day. Mine were always out completely by 6 weeks. Your temps are cooler than ours. My house never sees 74 or the A/C comes on. We had it on yesterday until the cold front cooled things off.


----------



## seminole wind

I didn't want to take them out too early due to quarantine. . But now they are 23 days old and stink up the room and need to go out to the hutch on the patio.


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,that's what I was thinking but it got cold fast.It's going to be low 20's in the morning with high of 35.Around here,the weather and temps come from the Greater Cinti Nat Airport which is about a 2 hour drive from here,way down south.I expect our daytime high of around 30.I normally put chicks in the nursery where they can see the adults for a couple of months before turning them loose.I didn't really want chicks but they're here so.....I'll figure it out or have house guests for the winter.....


----------



## seminole wind

I have a nice hutch on the patio. It's perfect for raising older chicks or having a hospital. Good thing is it doesn't require shavings (except a small box for bedding) and a heat lamp can be mounted on the outside. It has a removable tray underneath .


----------



## chickenqueen

I've got a good cage I could put them in at night but I don't have any way to protect them out in the yard during the day.Yesterday I was going to take them out for awhile but as soon as I opened the door I heard a hawk squawk and then the blue jays so that was out.Times like these make me wish I had a pen for the chickens.


----------



## seminole wind

I think peeping attracts hawks as well.


----------



## seminole wind

Someone is not being cute. 5 weeks old and we hear crowing. If I go by what NM describes, yes there's one that has longer thicker legs. Great. No one want a 5 week old roo.


----------



## chickenqueen

I thought my chick crowing at 7 wks was an anomaly but now I reckon not.They usually don't crow until 4-5 months.


----------



## seminole wind

Yup. But it is not unheard of to crow at 5 weeks. Of course it's the first chick I named- Gladys. These chicks are the friendliest ìve ever had.


----------

